# Kansan that moved to Northern Ireland



## RandyinNI (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi everyone.  I just moved to Northern Ireland in the last year or so.  I am looking at getting a smoker and just wanted to know what type of wood everyone uses?  I also used to have a green mountain grill and loved it but due to funds since buying a new house might go with an offset smoker.  I might have to ask questions later on the secrets of using an offset smoker too.  Been spoiled with my pellet grill I had.  I hope to be sharing some bbq pics with you all soon.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome Randy.Wow,Kansas to Ireland!
I'm not sure what woods are available there...I suggest contacting a tree service,they more than likely can steer you in the right direction or hook you up.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2018)

Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore. Beautiful country. My family still has a generations old farm in Kerry. Haven't been there yet, but I am planning on it before everyone who would know me passes away. Sorry I can't help you out on the choice of wood question, but welcome to the forum.

Chris.


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah it is nice here.  The nice thing here too is close enough to Ireland and also part of the UK so get best of both worlds


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 7, 2018)

Just thinking as well should of changed my account name too since in the UK Randy means a little different then in the states


----------



## motocrash (Feb 7, 2018)

RandyinNI said:


> Just thinking as well should of changed my account name too since in the UK Randy means a little different then in the states


HAH!


----------



## branstone (Feb 7, 2018)

you can use peat !


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 7, 2018)

I know there is a few members on here within the last year or so from northern Ireland. Hit the search bar, type in Ireland and quite a few members pop up. Touch base with them, i'm sure they'll send you in the right direction.


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 11, 2018)

I have my offset smoker and doing first smoke.  Hopefully it turns out ok.


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good luck on first run. Big hunk of forgiving meat there. Keep a temp range not a exact you'll be less stressed. Play with air and see how it reacts(15 min reaction times). It'll settle in where it wants too. Grab a beverage and relax, good luck.


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 11, 2018)

Drink in hand and trying to keep between 220 to 300


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 11, 2018)

See your on the right track.


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 11, 2018)

And the verdict is----
Looks good


----------



## motocrash (Feb 11, 2018)

Lookin' good Randy.What wood did you end up with?


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 11, 2018)

Ash


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Randy, when I go up the coast, I can see NI on a good day ! Choice of woods will be similar to what I use here in Cumbria, any fruit wood (apple, pear or cherry) and you'll be able to get oak no problem.


----------



## branstone (Mar 1, 2018)

looks good 

i have a few friends who live in Lurgan, out side of Belfast


----------

